# My TINY shop renovation



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*

Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!

So, the time has finally come. The planning. The planning of a complete renovation! The *complete renovation*, of my tiny. *Little*. *SHOP!!!** MWAAA HAAA AAAAA BAA HAAA HAAHAHA!!* (now commence psychotic rambling) As of yesterday, I have been researching small space organization, and workbench construction, and peg board tool racks, and pegboard cabinets with sliding panels, and below bench storage with drawers and cabinets, and flip top tool carts, and *bench dogs*, and *LEG VICES!!!* and, and, and,...... pretty much anything and *everything* that has to do with consolidating a mess, eventually making things *neat* and *organized*.

I think the best thing I've done for this project so far is that I've started an "idea book". Every time I come across something on the web that I want to do, I right it down. I draw a little sketch. I dream about it being in my shop. If I find a bench top clamping system that I can integrate into my bench top, it goes into my book. If I can build it, and I think i can fit it into my 8'x8' shop, and I KNOW BEYOND A DOUBT it will make my shop time *that* much more enjoyable, it goes into my book. Then I get a headache, so I put my book down, and I drink a beer.

I'm giving it a week. One week of researching, and sketching, and dreaming it all into my shop. After the week is up, phase 2 will begin. I'll take all my measurements, then I'm going to sit down and draw out my plan. Then I'm going to double check my plan. Then I'm going to double check my double check, then I'm going to, well, I think you get the point. Once everything looks good on paper, it's time to start phase 3, the tear out and the finding somewhere to put all the crap. Then phase 4, the construction of my new workbench and the places to put all the crap back into.

Right now (it may change by the end of the week) my intent is to build a good sturdy workbench with a double layer top of MDF, integrated bench clamping system of some kind, and a flip top area for my scroll saw. Underneath will be multiple drawers of at least 2 different sizes, and cabinets with pull out shelves. Most, if not all of this (since I'm pretty much broke most of the time), will be done with things I already have, or scraps that I can find here and there. So keep an eye out for ideas to do things on the cheap. I'm a good one for that. Heck, just look at my shop made router table in my projects.

So anyway, it's late and I'm tired, so Goodnight! Stay tuned for more!


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a challenge, but good luck man! Can't wait to see the progress. I've taken over our garage and have started similar organization projects (currently involved in building cabinets for the garage). let me tell you, getting organized, makes a world of difference!


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm not the only one on here with a shoebox shop. take a look at my pegboard cabinet. best advice I can give is put wheels on everything so you can move stuff out of the way. that being said I have completely used every inch of available work space and the only thing i can do is build a second shed for my tools


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


Way to go and keep us posted


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


sounds like you have a plan

here is a shop smaller than yours

our good friend dilo

his shop is a closet 7'x6'

but do look thru his projects
you will be amazed at his work

welcome to LJ's !


----------



## brucethecontrarian (Dec 18, 2012)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


I hear you Brother. I too am about to start reclaiming the Lost Workshop of brucethecontrarian.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

StayinBroke said:


> *GAAAAHHHHHHH!! I can't take it ANYMORE!!!!*
> 
> Let me start by giving a brief overview of my shop, or the thing I like to call my shop. My "shop" is an 8'x8' shed that sits in my back yard with an extension cord, or sometimes two, ran out to it from the house. Lets face it, the thing is a mess! I can't hardly do anything in there! I have 2 workbenches and a whole mess of shelves with no real way to organize anything. One workbench has my scroll saw, drill press, and band saw on it. The other is where I do everything else. My prep work, assembly, designing, whatever. Well, yesterday I had it. I'm sick and tired of the mess and the tripping and the hunting, and everything else that comes with a small space that's packed to the gills with EVERYTHING!! It just plain *SUCKS*!
> 
> ...


or, just a dungeon









this is about all I have….


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Plans are starting to come together.*

So, starting this blog yesterday and putting ideas down in my idea book has helped ease my frustrations with my shop so much that this entry just might be a little more, um, ..... normal. If there is such a thing. (Well, the beers I drank last night may have had a little to do with that too) I think it's because I can share my thoughts and ideas with people here that have similar problems since my wife doesn't get it and really doesn't care. Anyway, I wanted to start this entry off with a few pics of my shop in it's current, raw, messy state. The source of my frustration. This is the worst shape my shop has been in in quite some time. Usually I'll go through at least once a month and clean it up and re organize it as best as I can, but as I acquire more tools and gain new skills I'm quickly running out of space.

This is my main bench.










My other bench.










And finally the shelves that I'm taking down because they have outlived their usefulness for the type of storage I need. This wall is what I'm going to turn into my new bench, then work my way around to the other two walls.










Taking the shelves down is going to be followed closely by a great purge. Well, maybe. I admit, I'm a horrible pack rat and that's my main problem. I hate throwing stuff out! If I find something that I think I can use for something, even if it's years from that moment, I keep it. And there has been many times that I have gone hunting for something that I had picked up years before, to use for whatever project I had going on at the time, only to find that I threw it out just months earlier. Then I kick myself and call myself an idiot for throwing it out. So that being said I might not throw anything out.

So, my plans! I'm getting pretty stoked! Yea, they're coming together. In my head at least. So far I've figured out how I'm framing my new bench. I'm doubling up on the 2×4's using false half laps in the corners, with kind of a half mortice and tenon joint for the spreaders. Double layer bench top, with an integrated clamping system. Most likely a leg vice with bench dogs since that seems like the simplest one to diy. Since the bench is going to be used for many, many reasons I'm not going to want open holes in the top of the bench. What I'm thinking is to make a removable panel over the dog holes, and reinforce the holes underneath with a couple layers of 3/4 oak. I haven't worked out how large of an area yet for the clamping. Under the bench there will be at least 2 rows of drawers. I haven't worked out the sizes yet. Under the drawers will be cabinets with pull out shelves. Over the bench top, built into the stud voids I'm building pegboard cabinets. I'm still deciding between sliding panels, or hinged doors.

So that's where I am so far. I'm hoping I'm ready to go to phase two at the end of my week of planning. I'm pretty sure I will be.


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Plans are starting to come together.*
> 
> So, starting this blog yesterday and putting ideas down in my idea book has helped ease my frustrations with my shop so much that this entry just might be a little more, um, ..... normal. If there is such a thing. (Well, the beers I drank last night may have had a little to do with that too) I think it's because I can share my thoughts and ideas with people here that have similar problems since my wife doesn't get it and really doesn't care. Anyway, I wanted to start this entry off with a few pics of my shop in it's current, raw, messy state. The source of my frustration. This is the worst shape my shop has been in in quite some time. Usually I'll go through at least once a month and clean it up and re organize it as best as I can, but as I acquire more tools and gain new skills I'm quickly running out of space.
> 
> ...


Good luck, man!

One thing I find real useful to put down in my book (I have one too, just like you mentioned in the first post of this series) is not just what I want, but also the operations I'd like to manage easily-and most importantly I keep track of what is WRONG with my current layout. So when I'm double-double checking, I can check my designs against that list. Helps a lot.

Also, Re: the packrat urge, I find a good trick is to box things up real tight, and write really thorough labels on the outside of the box. That way, when you go digging through your packrat pile, you just have to read-you don't have to yank everything out. Cuts down on the clutter-and the boxes help you pack everything in real tight.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Plans are starting to come together.*
> 
> So, starting this blog yesterday and putting ideas down in my idea book has helped ease my frustrations with my shop so much that this entry just might be a little more, um, ..... normal. If there is such a thing. (Well, the beers I drank last night may have had a little to do with that too) I think it's because I can share my thoughts and ideas with people here that have similar problems since my wife doesn't get it and really doesn't care. Anyway, I wanted to start this entry off with a few pics of my shop in it's current, raw, messy state. The source of my frustration. This is the worst shape my shop has been in in quite some time. Usually I'll go through at least once a month and clean it up and re organize it as best as I can, but as I acquire more tools and gain new skills I'm quickly running out of space.
> 
> ...


GREAT ideas, thanks. I'll have to get my book back out tonight. There's so much wrong with my current set up it would make it a lot easier to write it all down. And I'll have to start saving boxes too.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Phase 2 came early!*

So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.

So the bench top is pretty well figured out in my last post of the series with the clamping area and flip top. Under my bench will be 2 sets of drawers, 1 set 3" deep, the other 4" deep. Under the drawers will be 2 sets of, well, open drawers. Basically shelves with drawer rails on them so I can pull them out to easily access everything on them. These will be about 12" deep. That's where all tools with cases will go. These may or may not have doors.

Above the bench I'm planning a pegboard cabinet and I have decided on sliding panels rather than hinged doors. Mostly because I don't have any hinges! And I don't want to have to buy any. I do, however, have roller blade bearings that are sitting on my bench going to waste. I can use these to make glide rollers morticed into the bottom edge of the panels, and route a track into the front edge of the bottom of the cabinet. I'm still debating on if I want to put some shelves in the cabinet or not, but I'm going to drill some holes for some shelf pegs just in case. I'm also thinking of making some shelves and trays to hang on the pegboard like the ones that are right under the ceiling drawers in the link above.

The flip top portion of the bench will not be home to my scroll saw after all. Last night I broke out the tape measure and found that my scroll saw is longer than the bench will be wide. So instead it will be home to my drill press. That's a good thing anyway. I don't think I would be comfortable cutting on my scroll saw with it any higher than it is now, and I was having worries about vibration issues.

For the pivot of the flip top I'll be using some 1/2" steel bar that I've had around for a while, and I'm imagineering the locks as I type. I'm going to space the sides about 1 1/2" apart using 2 layers of 3/4 oak in the center to support the pivot bar, and pine 2×4's for the rest of the frame. I'm just going to have to figure out how to bolt the drill press to one side. If I do it before I put it all together, it'll make it a severe PITA to assemble and install the flip top. Maybe get some carriage bolts and sink the square portion of the head into the back of the DP side so I can assemble it and install it without having the weight of the DP to worry about.
I'm pretty sure that's going to be the way to go with that.

So, that's my plan, and as long as the weather holds for Sunday (it's supposed to be 72 and sunny here in Va) that's when I'll be starting! This is gonna be great!!!


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Sunny and 72…

yeesh.

You big sissy.

But good luck and god speed…


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Lol, I was born and raised in Pennsylvania, but this sothern living over the last 13 years has made me soft. I would still be out there though even if it was in the 30's, as long as it wasn't raining anyway. Being in construction I'm no stranger to working in the cold.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Might see 60 here tomorrow. Lately its been mild for Jan. In the mid 40s. Gotta be colder than

35 to keep me inside.

Of course, even at around 30 with no wind its not bad . Just got to get use to it.

I agree , sounds like you have gotten soft.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Lumberjocks Stayinbroke.
I have to concur that you are in deed, in need of some serious shop organization. 
Remember, that sometimes plans don't always work out as imagined, and that trial and error usually take place more often than not. Having looked at the type of projects you do and the pics of your shop, I tend to wonder how your plans will actually work in reality. Which is where the trial and error come into play.

So, allow me to mess with your plans and offer another option to your storage plans. Given that the majority of your tools are hand tools and hand power tools, I wonder if vertical drawers wouldn't be a better option to your storage needs. They could be built as a base to your workbenches providing quick and easy access and providing you with more storage area for other items. This would allow you to hang tools on tool holders allowing you to see and get at what you need. You also can put shelves in them to set your hand sanders on and other power tools on. This would allow you to make the drawers of various widths to accommodate your storage needs. Here's the link for you to look at and consider the endless possibilities for your shop.
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/storing-500-cds-19518
Do realize that you will need some type of bearing system on the bottom for the drawers to glide easily. Since you mention that you have roller bearings you could incorporate them into glides and if not, it only takes one roller bearing drawer for full extension per drawer. Sometimes a small investment is worth the headache you may save yourself.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Those vertical drawers might be something worth thinking about. I'll have to play around with them in my head a little bit and see what i come up with. I did see something similar with pegboard where the guy made vertical drawers of sheets of pegboard, framed them, and slid them in a cabinet between sets of runners. I could do like a half pegboard half shelf kind of thing. Or, say 2 like that and 2 with trays on the top half. It depends on if they would provide enough room to store the tools I have in cases. I hate too but I might have to put my plan off for a few more days while I explore this. I already have 3 different configurations in my head.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


It sounds like I messed with your plans. LOL
I thought you might like that thought. Another good thing about them is you could even build them to hand on the wall space permitting.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Phase 2 came early!*
> 
> So I finalized my plans yesterday! And drew out my bench plan. I found pretty much everything I wanted and could use for small space organization. Most of what I found was for houses and worthless to me. I found some great ideas for small shops though. The one I like the most is something I found called ceiling drawers. At least 2 of these will be going in the ceiling of my shop. I'll be storing my sanders, jig saw, and whatever else I can fit in there. Speaking of sanders, I found an interesting way to store sheet sand paper. Using a 3 ring binder and binder folders. I think we have a few spare binders around. I might try it.
> 
> ...


Greg, lol. See the next entry. You messed with them big time!


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Back to the drawing board*

Well, I have to thank forum member Gregn for going and messing with my plans. Lol. The vertical drawer idea he presented me with may be just the thing I need. They will create a lot more usable storage space , and there's so many ways to customize these things for shop storage. The only limit is your imagination. Drawers, shelves, pegboard, pegboard and shelves, shelves and drawers, bins and shelves, Ding! light bulb!, I wonder if I can make that work, I'll have to explore that idea later.

So, I pulled out all my tool cases and measured how much space they would take up if I did it the way I planned. Lying flat on a shelf or 2. Then I arranged them so they would be standing on end or edge like they would be if I built vertical drawers. They would be more accessible, better organized, and take up less space in those than they would have been laying on a shelf. And there will still be room above the tool cases to add shelves, or trays, or pegboard, or whatever I want really.

So under my bench I will have 2 areas to use for this. One area of around 2'5" high by around 3'2" wide. The other is 9" wide and the same height. Right now (plans subject to change) I have 2 drawers somewhat planned out. One will have one bin on the bottom for some of my tools to sit in, and one or 2 shelves above. The other I think I may split down the middle with a bin on each side for the rest of my tools in cases, and a 2 sided divider of pegboard above those. I'm figuring these 2 will take up about 20" or so. I'm still thinking about how I want to use the rest of that space. The 9" wide area has had me stumped, but I think I have the answer now. I'm thinking I may do another drawer here and make it a book shelf for my pattern books, owners manuals, and magazines.

I can still start building the bench tomorrow, and I'm still planning the pegboard cabinet. However my drawers and shelves idea has been scrapped for the vertical drawers. They will take me some more thought and planning before I start making sawdust for those.

You know, after I get all this done, I think I'm going to have to try to keep my wife out of the shop. If she sees all these storage ideas, It just might make more work for me when we start our kitchen renovation we have coming up in the next couple months. Lol. She already wants me to build some ceiling drawers for the utility room and I haven't even made the ones for my shop yet!


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*

So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.

First though I made a change to my plan. I decided to scrap the flip top portion of the bench. Any locking system I could think of was going to be a pain in the rear since it was going to have to happen from underneath, and I decided the bench top would be much more stable as one piece. So anyway, PROGRESS!!!!! And so far I'm loving it!

So I got the bench top finished. Yea, the shelves I took down? They're made of 3/4" particle melamine coated particle board. They turned into my bench top, which got 2 layers of it. And I was also able to start working on the pegboard cabinet! SWEET!!










And no, I couldn't wait till it was done before I started hanging tools up. lol Anyway, before I started framing the cabinet I pushed the back splash out a couple inches from the wall to match the front of the 1×6 frame to give me more room in the back part. After cutting notches to fit around the studs, which weren't very straight by the way, I got it framed up. Around the edges of each section I screwed a 1" strip of 3/4" plywood to mount the pegboard to. Along the top, 1" from the front, I routed a groove to accept a strip of 1/4" plywood for the back of the upper door channel. After that was glued in I screwed a strip of pine across the front to finish the channel.










Across the bottom , 1/4" back, I routed another groove for another strip of 1/4" plywood for the roller rail.










After getting the sliding door frame pieces cut to length I routed a channel in the bottom piece to ride the rail, and drilled and chiseled mortices for the rollers. The rollers are roller blade bearings. These will be held in by short 1/4×20 carriage bolts, unless I can find something that won't stick out of the back. Hmmmm, I do have some 1/4" oak dowel that just might do the trick, and would probably look better. Ok, the bearings will be held in by 1/4" oak dowel. Most likely I'll just press fit them in so I can take them out in case I need to replace a bearing for some reason.










Did a "test roll" and they worked out perfectly!










So for the frames of the doors I used pine 1×4's, then decided I didn't need the frame 3 1/2" wide. I mean, that's a lot of wasted pegboard hanging space! So this afternoon I ripped an 1 1/4 off each piece on my table saw to give me another 2 1/2" of length and height of pegboard storage, and it will still be plenty sturdy. After getting all my measurements figured out I went ahead and routed a groove down the center of the skinny side of each frame piece for the pegboard to slide into, then cut tongue and groove joints at the ends for a little more stability. After dry fitting them, I went ahead and put them in the cabinet to check my work. Turned out pretty good!










And that's about where I sit now. I have 2 corners of one frame glued up, and am hoping to do the same to the other tomorrow, then the next day I'm hoping to have enough daylight and good weather to get the pegboard panels cut and finish the doors. Oh, I guess I should show off my fancy corner clamping jig. A nicely squared piece of 1×6. It does the job and according to my square the first corner I glued up is perfect, so no complaints!


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

StayinBroke said:


> *Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*
> 
> So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.
> 
> ...


Lookin good. Nice job on the bearings for the doors. Sliding doors are great for increased wall space. Good job


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*
> 
> So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.
> 
> ...


Nice, great job! I am planning on doing that over my work bench also. Saw this idea on woodsmith.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*
> 
> So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. I'm really loving it so far. I just can't wait till it's done and I can reclaim my shop from the clutter.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

StayinBroke said:


> *Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*
> 
> So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.
> 
> ...


great job,thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

StayinBroke said:


> *Bench top is done! Pegboard cabinet almost done!*
> 
> So, it's been a little while I guess. Work has kept me pretty busy and TIRED! Last Sunday, the day after my last entry, I was able to start my bench. I got the shelves emptied, and down and the bench mostly framed up. Then it *rained for 4 days*. I was able to get back out there yesterday and made some real progress.
> 
> ...


Your shop is shaping up really nice SB. I loved your sliding door idea with the ball bearings. Brilliant!


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Pegboard cabinet done!*

I have to thank the winter weather we had yesterday for a 2 day weekend! Sweet! First one I've had in a while! The job I'm on right now is a little behind so my company has had us working 6 8 hour days a week for the past 4 or 5 months, and just this week we went to 4 10 hour days (Monday-Thursday) and 2 8 hour days (Friday and Saturday) taking us up to 56 hours a week. Makes for a loooooong week, but it will definitely help pay the bills (Not to mention the *$70 a week* I use in gas!) Friday, just before knock off time, it started snowing here in the Hampton Roads, Virginia area. And, as always, people panicked, drove 5 mph, and my 45 minute commute home turned into 3 hours. Man, it sucked!!! I was raised on a farm in the middle of no where in north-eastern Pennsylvania and learned to dive in the snow from my father, who would take me out to an empty parking lot covered with fresh virgin snow, then point and say "learn to handle it son". Man was it fun, and a little scary at times, but I learned to handle it. Which is more than what I can say for a majority of the people who live around here. I guess it's not their fault though. It just doesn't snow much 'round here. They just need to learn that 4 wheel drive might help you go, but doesn't help you stop! Anyway, I'm a little off track here. Blame it on the whiskey. Or not, whatever. lol

I finished my pegboard cabinet today! One step closer to my over all goal of being organized! Since my last entry I have been working on getting the frames for the sliding doors glued up a little at a time. *After* getting a new bottle of glue, since my last bottle kinda froze since I forgot to bring it in one night. Today I cut and slid the pegboard panels into the frames, finished the glue up and got 'er done!










After I finished up the cabinet, made a couple tool racks, and got some more tools hung up (I can close my tool box lid now, with the tray in it!!!), I decided I needed a little more light on the new bench. I thought about installing the old track lighting above it like I had over my 2 other work benches, but instead I decided on something else. I put a french cleat all the way across the top of the back splash of my new bench, and made a holder for a swing arm lamp that I have. That way I can put light where I need it most, when I need it. And I could make a small shelf to hang on it if I feel I need to sometime down the road. I still might do the track lighting though if I find this to be in the way. Time will tell.



















So, thanks to the snow and ice I was able to finish my cabinet, and tomorrow I will be starting on the lower part of the bench. The vertical drawers. The way I framed my new bench I have 2 areas to work with. One area is going to be a simple low shelf to store some of my bigger power tools (drill press, circular saw in it's case, flooring saw) along with whatever else I can store in that area (plans always subject to change though). The other area is where I'm building the vertical shelves. It's about 36 3/4" wide, and I don't remember how high, but it's a little over 2 feet deep. I am going to build 3 vertical drawers the full height and depth of the space beneath the bench. 2 of them will have a bin the full depth of the drawer at the bottom for tools in cases, and I have decided that the rest of the space will be french cleats. That will give me the most versatility for the space that I have. That way I can change it to suit my needs at any time. Be it shelves, storage bins, drawers, hangers, whatever. The third I think will be mostly drawers for organizing small parts. That one will be a challenge for me. It will definitely be a good opportunity for me to practice some joinery. I might end up doing a few rows of french cleats on that as well so I can change it up as the need arises. Maybe 2 or 3 rows of drawers on the bottom, then the rest french cleats. Not quite sure yet. I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

StayinBroke said:


> *Pegboard cabinet done!*
> 
> I have to thank the winter weather we had yesterday for a 2 day weekend! Sweet! First one I've had in a while! The job I'm on right now is a little behind so my company has had us working 6 8 hour days a week for the past 4 or 5 months, and just this week we went to 4 10 hour days (Monday-Thursday) and 2 8 hour days (Friday and Saturday) taking us up to 56 hours a week. Makes for a loooooong week, but it will definitely help pay the bills (Not to mention the *$70 a week* I use in gas!) Friday, just before knock off time, it started snowing here in the Hampton Roads, Virginia area. And, as always, people panicked, drove 5 mph, and my 45 minute commute home turned into 3 hours. Man, it sucked!!! I was raised on a farm in the middle of no where in north-eastern Pennsylvania and learned to dive in the snow from my father, who would take me out to an empty parking lot covered with fresh virgin snow, then point and say "learn to handle it son". Man was it fun, and a little scary at times, but I learned to handle it. Which is more than what I can say for a majority of the people who live around here. I guess it's not their fault though. It just doesn't snow much 'round here. They just need to learn that 4 wheel drive might help you go, but doesn't help you stop! Anyway, I'm a little off track here. Blame it on the whiskey. Or not, whatever. lol
> 
> ...


great looking cabinet,keep us posted on your bench.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

StayinBroke said:


> *Pegboard cabinet done!*
> 
> I have to thank the winter weather we had yesterday for a 2 day weekend! Sweet! First one I've had in a while! The job I'm on right now is a little behind so my company has had us working 6 8 hour days a week for the past 4 or 5 months, and just this week we went to 4 10 hour days (Monday-Thursday) and 2 8 hour days (Friday and Saturday) taking us up to 56 hours a week. Makes for a loooooong week, but it will definitely help pay the bills (Not to mention the *$70 a week* I use in gas!) Friday, just before knock off time, it started snowing here in the Hampton Roads, Virginia area. And, as always, people panicked, drove 5 mph, and my 45 minute commute home turned into 3 hours. Man, it sucked!!! I was raised on a farm in the middle of no where in north-eastern Pennsylvania and learned to dive in the snow from my father, who would take me out to an empty parking lot covered with fresh virgin snow, then point and say "learn to handle it son". Man was it fun, and a little scary at times, but I learned to handle it. Which is more than what I can say for a majority of the people who live around here. I guess it's not their fault though. It just doesn't snow much 'round here. They just need to learn that 4 wheel drive might help you go, but doesn't help you stop! Anyway, I'm a little off track here. Blame it on the whiskey. Or not, whatever. lol
> 
> ...


Nice job!

They say impersonation is the sincerest form of flattery! Well, be really flattered, as I'm going to copy your sliding light support!!!

Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Pegboard cabinet done!*
> 
> I have to thank the winter weather we had yesterday for a 2 day weekend! Sweet! First one I've had in a while! The job I'm on right now is a little behind so my company has had us working 6 8 hour days a week for the past 4 or 5 months, and just this week we went to 4 10 hour days (Monday-Thursday) and 2 8 hour days (Friday and Saturday) taking us up to 56 hours a week. Makes for a loooooong week, but it will definitely help pay the bills (Not to mention the *$70 a week* I use in gas!) Friday, just before knock off time, it started snowing here in the Hampton Roads, Virginia area. And, as always, people panicked, drove 5 mph, and my 45 minute commute home turned into 3 hours. Man, it sucked!!! I was raised on a farm in the middle of no where in north-eastern Pennsylvania and learned to dive in the snow from my father, who would take me out to an empty parking lot covered with fresh virgin snow, then point and say "learn to handle it son". Man was it fun, and a little scary at times, but I learned to handle it. Which is more than what I can say for a majority of the people who live around here. I guess it's not their fault though. It just doesn't snow much 'round here. They just need to learn that 4 wheel drive might help you go, but doesn't help you stop! Anyway, I'm a little off track here. Blame it on the whiskey. Or not, whatever. lol
> 
> ...


Whitebeast, thanks. Will do. This blog is kinda helping to keep me motivated at the moment so I'll be definitely be sharing more.

DIY, lol, go for it man. It seems to be working out good so far, but then it's only been a day…...


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

*Shop built leg vice*

Ok, so last time I had finished my pegboard cabinet and was getting ready to start on my vertical drawers, or sliding book shelves, sliding cabinets, whatever. I haven't quite gotten started on those yet. I was getting ready to. I got a few of the boards cut and was getting ready to start building them when I realized I didn't really know how. I started looking around at the different types of wood joints and finally settled a couple I'm going to use for good sturdy sliding cabinets. To cut the box joints I would need a vice to hold the boards, and I don't have one. So with that in mind I decided to go ahead with my plan for making a leg vice instead.

To start with, I'm pretty broke most of the time so I have to find cheaper ways of making things. I looked around at different commercial vice screws and found them to be a little out of my price range. I noticed one thing in common with all of them though. They all had Acme threads. Makes sense. Acme threads are made to withstand quite a bit of pressure and repeated use. Then it hit me. The screw from a car jack has threads like that! So, I stopped at my local Pick-n-Pull on the way home from work one day and picked up a car jack for $7 and some change.

There was plenty to choose from. The one I chose was set up well for adding a handle, and has a bearing to help turn the handle as the cars weight is bearing down on it. Perfect!










Got it home, and tore it apart.










I had some 1/2" all thread I got from the job site and a couple nuts, lock washers, and part of a pipe hanger. The pipe hanger part fit perfectly in the hole at the end of the screw, with a nut and lock washer on the other side.










Then I drilled the ends of the handles I cut to fit over them and epoxied them to the all thread. This pic is before the epoxy.










For the chop I glued together 2 pieces of 3/4 oak, and chamfered the outside corners at 45 degrees on my table saw. At the bottom for the support I made rollers from roller blade wheels. The pin is a scaffold pin I found laying on the floor at the job site. I may end up making the horizontal support a little taller. It's only 1" tall now. I might make it 2". Here's with it nearly all the way open. I get about 10" out of it.










Here it is clamping a piece of 1/2" plywood. It'll clamp pretty much anything and everything I throw at it. For boards with sizes different from my pin spacing I have some plastic U shaped spacers 1/8" thick and 1/4 inch thick that fit over the horizontal support that I slide between the pin and bench leg to keep the chop as vertical as possible for clamping. Works out great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

StayinBroke said:


> *Shop built leg vice*
> 
> Ok, so last time I had finished my pegboard cabinet and was getting ready to start on my vertical drawers, or sliding book shelves, sliding cabinets, whatever. I haven't quite gotten started on those yet. I was getting ready to. I got a few of the boards cut and was getting ready to start building them when I realized I didn't really know how. I started looking around at the different types of wood joints and finally settled a couple I'm going to use for good sturdy sliding cabinets. To cut the box joints I would need a vice to hold the boards, and I don't have one. So with that in mind I decided to go ahead with my plan for making a leg vice instead.
> 
> ...


It' obvious to me that with your creative thinking you really don't need much money to get your shop nicely outfitted.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

StayinBroke said:


> *Shop built leg vice*
> 
> Ok, so last time I had finished my pegboard cabinet and was getting ready to start on my vertical drawers, or sliding book shelves, sliding cabinets, whatever. I haven't quite gotten started on those yet. I was getting ready to. I got a few of the boards cut and was getting ready to start building them when I realized I didn't really know how. I started looking around at the different types of wood joints and finally settled a couple I'm going to use for good sturdy sliding cabinets. To cut the box joints I would need a vice to hold the boards, and I don't have one. So with that in mind I decided to go ahead with my plan for making a leg vice instead.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

StayinBroke said:


> *Shop built leg vice*
> 
> Ok, so last time I had finished my pegboard cabinet and was getting ready to start on my vertical drawers, or sliding book shelves, sliding cabinets, whatever. I haven't quite gotten started on those yet. I was getting ready to. I got a few of the boards cut and was getting ready to start building them when I realized I didn't really know how. I started looking around at the different types of wood joints and finally settled a couple I'm going to use for good sturdy sliding cabinets. To cut the box joints I would need a vice to hold the boards, and I don't have one. So with that in mind I decided to go ahead with my plan for making a leg vice instead.
> 
> ...


That in deed was a very creative use of a car jack


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

StayinBroke said:


> *Shop built leg vice*
> 
> Ok, so last time I had finished my pegboard cabinet and was getting ready to start on my vertical drawers, or sliding book shelves, sliding cabinets, whatever. I haven't quite gotten started on those yet. I was getting ready to. I got a few of the boards cut and was getting ready to start building them when I realized I didn't really know how. I started looking around at the different types of wood joints and finally settled a couple I'm going to use for good sturdy sliding cabinets. To cut the box joints I would need a vice to hold the boards, and I don't have one. So with that in mind I decided to go ahead with my plan for making a leg vice instead.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm pretty pleased with it. The chop probably could be a little thicker since it dose bow some when clamping something, but even with that it still provides plenty of clamping pressure for me.


----------

